# in centro, al centro



## gams

Buona sera!

Qual e` la differenza tra *in centro* e *al centro*?

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In che contesto?


----------



## gams

A dire il vero non saprei.

Ho sentito nominare entrambe le forme ... e non so quando usare una variante invece dell'altra. 

Ad esempio, se volessi cambiare *in mezzo a*, qual e' variante sarebbe piu' opportuna? al centro o in centro?

In mezzo al lago c'e' una barca.


----------



## marco.cur

Al centro del lago c'è una barca.
Mettere la palla al centro (calcio).
Andare in centro (città).
Essere al centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## eleath234

ho trovato la frase> Mario lavora in un ufficio, al centro di Milano
Perche in questo caso si usa al centro?
e perche non si usa .. in centro a Milano?


----------



## infinite sadness

Si potrebbe dire "nel centro di Milano".
Si potrebbe dire anche "in un ufficio, in centro, a Milano", ma non è scorrevole come frase.


----------



## eleath234

Grazie.. pero c' è qualche differenza tra nel centro ed al centro?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, se si parla di città il concetto è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, ragazzi,


infinite sadness said:


> Si potrebbe dire "nel centro di Milano".


Vorrei una vostra conferma. Si potrebbe dire anche "sono in centro di Milano"? A me suona male.
Faccio questa domanda perché sul sito sottostante leggo "è situato proprio in centro di Castellammare" ma direi io "...nel centro di Castellamare".
In Centro B&B, Castellammare di Stabia, Italia

Grazie!


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Sono in centro di Milano _suona molto male anche a me, oltreché sgrammaticato. Userei le seguenti espressioni:
Sono in centro a Milano;
sono in centro;
sono nel centro di Milano; 
in centro vi sono molti locali;
al centro di Roma/Milano puoi trovare dei B&B.


----------



## GabrielH

Grazie, Olaszinhok!


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> _Sono in centro di Milano _suona molto male anche a me


 Se capisco bene, allora si tratta di un _centro concreto_ (quello _di Milano_), quindi la soluzione grammaticalmente corretta è  _sono nel centro di Milano. _


> Sono in centro a Milano


 Questa frase la analizzerei nel senso che "mi trovo a Milano" e nello stesso tempo "mi trovo in centro". Cioè, il "centro a Milano" grammaticalmente non significa il "centro di Milano"..... Ho ragione? (non so se mi spiego però ....) 


> al centro di Roma/Milano puoi trovare dei B&B


 Non so cosa siano i B&B (mi viene in mente _Brigitte Bardot _ ), ma la mia domanda è questa: la frase "nel centro di Milano puoi trovare dei B&B" sarebbe scorretta? .....


----------



## jazyk

Probabilmente Bed & Breakfast.


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Questa frase la analizzerei nel senso che "mi trovo a Milano" e nello stesso tempo "mi trovo in centro". Cioè, il "centro a Milano" grammaticalmente non significa il "centro di Milano"..... Ho ragione? (non so se mi spiego però ....)


Sì, la vedo anch'io così.



francisgranada said:


> Non so cosa siano i B&B (mi viene in mente _Brigitte Bardot _ ), ma la mia domanda è questa: la frase "nel centro di Milano puoi trovare dei B&B" sarebbe scorretta? .....


Brigitte Bardot non è male!  
Credo che le due preposizioni si equivalgano nell'esempio in questione.


----------



## GabrielH

francisgranada said:


> ma la mia domanda è questa: la frase "nel centro di Milano puoi trovare dei B&B" sarebbe scorretta? .


No, non è scorretta.


----------



## ohbice

GabrielH said:


> Si potrebbe dire anche "sono in centro di Milano"? A me suona male.
> Faccio questa domanda perché sul sito sottostante leggo "è situato proprio in centro di Castellammare" ma direi io "...nel centro di Castellamare".
> In Centro B&B, Castellammare di Stabia, Italia


Hai ragione. All'inizio facevo fatica perché il bed & breakfast si chiama proprio *In centro*. Ma il commento dell'ospite è sbagliato.


----------



## bearded

Io ho un amico romano che, per dire ''vado nel centro della città'', dice ''vado al centro'' - e io sarei tentato di chiedergli ''al centro di che cosa''?
Normalmente qui - con lo stesso significato - si dice ''vado in centro''.
È noto che comunque i romani amano la preposizione 'a' : infatti hanno diffuso in tutta Italia modi del tipo ''abito a Via Cavour'' (anziché in Via Cavour) o ''sono nato a Marzo'' (anziché in Marzo)..
Dunque esistono differenze regionali - il che rende difficile per gli stranieri orizzontarsi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''sono nato a Marzo'' (anziché in Marzo)..


Non credo che quest'innovazione sia imputabile soltanto ai "romani". Di fatto, nell'italiano contemporaneo_ a + mese _è assai più comune della preposizione_ in_, che suona letteraria e un po' burocratica. Quanto ad innovazioni, i milanesi e gli italiani del Nord in genere non scherzano, ma qui si andrebbe fuori tema.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> preposizione_ in_, che suona letteraria e un po' burocratica


Qui non suona così.



Olaszinhok said:


> Quanto ad innovazioni, i milanesi e gli italiani del Nord in genere non scherzano..


----------

